# Woodies



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Went out for the MI opener today and hammered the wood ducks. The limit is 3 per hunter and it took us till about 745am to have a limit. And yes, we missed a plenty. So be ready on the 18th for the woodies. There seem to be a lot around. We wiffed on a few mallards and did manage a gw teal along with the woodies.

Good luck next Sat.

jimmyz


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)




----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

nice pics jimmy. me and one other guy went out the frist day for ohio and we got 3 wood ducks and and missed some.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

simply awesome! the best eating duck and the funnest to hunt. good job guys


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Nice Wood Ducks JimmyZ...they sure bring out the shooting skills in a guy...looks like you guys were on top of that skill...Always loved hunting Wood Ducks for that reason...used to float the river jump shooting them now that is a lot of fun...Good Luck Waterfowling this season....C.L.


----------

